# DNS keeps changing from Automatic to Manual.



## windnspeed (Apr 4, 2014)

DNS keeps changing from Automatic to Manual. Cuts my internet. I keep changing it back to Automatic on Version 4 . Disconnect internet. Reconnect Wifi and command prompt Ping 8.8.8.8. It works for a while then goes to manual. Especially if using a VPN mask to change IP address so I could watch American T.V from U.K

Run Virus Scan but nothing picked up. Disconnected Spot Flux a free VPN to mask country and that never used to give me problems in the past. Disconnection seems to to solve the problem but why the change in DNS. There must be something I am missing.


Help please: dns server isnt responding 
DNS seems to switch over to manual with different numbers. Showing 4.2.2.1 and 4.2.2.2 used in internet protocol 4
Below is ipconfig /all details when DNS shiftes over to ...Use the following DNS server address on 'Internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP/IPv4)'. Internet works on tablets and when desktop is using cable.
Please advise.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\WINDOWS\system32>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : MI-RIA-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Home
Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 15:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Hosted Network Virtual Adapter
#2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 24-EC-99-D7-34-23
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 11:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 24-EC-99-D7-34-23
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Spotflux Virtual Network Device Driver
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-4B-78-7F-B8
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3d88:f03e:4383:2f1e%5(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 44.105.10.16(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, April 10, 2014 1:07:56 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, April 10, 2015 1:07:56 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 44.105.10.254
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 771817291
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-0F-45-23-00-8C-FA-20-75-E3
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 4.2.2.1
4.2.2.2
44.105.10.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8188CE Wireless LAN 802.11n PC
I-E NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 24-EC-99-D7-34-23
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3042:9e1:f601:a0d0%4(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, April 10, 2014 1:05:43 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, April 11, 2014 1:07:57 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 321186969
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-0F-45-23-00-8C-FA-20-75-E3
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 4.2.2.1
 4.2.2.2
44.105.10.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Ethernet adapter Ethernet:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Qualcomm Atheros AR8161 PCI-E Gigabit Eth
ernet Controller (NDIS 6.30)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-8C-FA-20-75-E3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.Home:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:2c69:a10::2c69:a10(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 150994944
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-0F-45-23-00-8C-FA-20-75-E3
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 4.2.2.1
4.2.2.2
44.105.10.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 16:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{4B787FB8-60EC-41B8-B134-706B9ABFA803}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\WINDOWS\system32>


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi there,

Can you please post an update? 

Also, you have a duplicate Thread here Has this been resolved?


----------

